# Where Are They Now? Past Interesting Contributors At PF.



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some fun, some idiotic, and some not so enlightened past frequent posters have crossed our path here at PF during 2016.
I'm sure I have missed some, just off the top of my head .... 

BuggyBugOutBag
Swedish Socialist
Operator
M118LR
Fred Garvin and Gang
Buck Bored
Slippy's Attorney
Laura
OakOwl
And All The Three Post Wonders Who Stop By
And is any list complete without our very own Will2


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Some fun, some idiotic, and some not so enlightened past frequent posters have crossed our path here at PF during 2016.
> I'm sure I have missed some, just off the top of my head ....
> 
> BuggyBugOutBag
> ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sitting Elf, SDF880, bag lady and PaulS.

I think the SS got his house and wife taken over by the culture enrichers, probably even threw him the bone also.

No cherries left in that house. probably driving around in his SAAB,

waving a black flag with panties as battle streamers..

OR, heaven forbid he and family got on a plane and applied for sanctuary here, be the smartest move.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Maybe there still searching for a place to call home.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rstanek said:


> Maybe there still searching for a place to call home.....


Yeah, a permanent ban can do that. :vs_lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MeanGreen
BigDogBuc
Are two more that come to mind


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> MeanGreen
> BigDogBuc
> Are two more that come to mind


I don't know about BigDogBuc but if memory serves correctly someone here got in an argument with MeanGreen's wife. I think that was enough for him not to come back. It's too bad, he was fun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Paul S made it clear he wasn't coming back. A man true to his word.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Paul S made it clear he wasn't coming back. A man true to his word.


Miss him greatly!! Good man!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What happened to Toronto Girl. She was interesting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> What happened to Toronto Girl. She was interesting.


:laughhard: Ya mean ya didn't get the memo? She run off with Fred Garvin and got hitched!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Some fun, some idiotic, and some not so enlightened past frequent posters have crossed our path here at PF during 2016.
> I'm sure I have missed some, just off the top of my head ....
> 
> Operator
> M118LR


Both are at a bushcrafting site



A Watchman said:


> Fred Garvin and Gang
> Buck Bored
> Slippy's Attorney


They're all still here....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> :laughhard: Ya mean ya didn't get the memo? She run off with Fred Garvin and got hitched!


ha! Who is Fred Garvin? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I always thought Shot Lady would return...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> ha! Who is Fred Garvin? :vs_laugh:


I know .... I ain't the only one who misses Fred and his antics here at PF.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Operator6 and M118LR were my favorite...I got them at the very end, we really need a Hall of Shame/Infamy to record the post(s) that get them tossed...granted Operator6 put me on ignore because I called him out on his crap

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I know .... I ain't the only one who misses Fred and his antics here at PF.


I don't remember him at all :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> ha! Who is Fred Garvin? :vs_laugh:


Bet your husband would have been upset :vs_shocked:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Bet your husband would have been upset :vs_shocked:


It's about time I get myself a forum husband anyway haha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> ha! Who is Fred Garvin? :vs_laugh:


Fred was a hoot. Here's some of his stuff:

Well here in the east south west summer is starting to draw to a close. I'm sad to see it end but I enjoy thinking back on all of the great times we have had this summer. Like Memorial Day Weekend... Spud and I decided to get a pool. So we went to Walmart and found one with almost everything we wanted, except a diving board. But that is okay, I was able to make a diving board from a hood of an old tractor we inherited from Spud's grandma (may she RIP). It took a few hours to put it together and all night to fill it. But was well worth the wait. It looks just as nice as those pools you see at the discount motor lodges along the interstate. The next day we invited Spud's mom, Ginger (not her real name) and little sister, Doris (not her real name) over for a pool party. I even dug out my old margarita machine and cleaned it up for the occasion. Ginger showed up with all of her usual goodies: a quart of Gibley's Gin for herself and a pony keg or Pabst Blue Ribbon for Doris and a whole cooler full of pickled eggs. We brought the stereo outside and were partying like rock stars to Barry Manilow. We were dancing and screaming only stopping to refill our drinks and pee. Except Doris (not her real name), she just stayed in the pool with a floating cooler and her keg of Pabst Blue Ribbon. Spud made the frozen chicken tenders that I like so much and we even had pizza flavored Hot Pockets. We must have been having too much fun because I woke up wearing a dress and missing my eyebrows. Doris (who I think is slightly retarded) was straddling the keg which she had taken to calling Mr Ed. In my fun induced state I did not completely grasp chemistry of Doris eating 22 pickled eggs and drinking a keg of warm Pabst Blue Ribbon because just as started to light the BBQ grill to cook some gourmet Armor hot dogs, Doris ripped a hot one. The explosion looked like something out of the movie Backdraft. Flames shot across the yard in all directions but Dave took the worst of it (the big orange one, not the smaller black and white ones). Now one thing you do not want is a 20 pound untrained cat running around your yard on fire! Spud and I scooped him up and threw him the pool. They say cats can't swim but Dave swims pretty good. By the time the fire was out he had already swam to the side of the pool and was lunging at Doris's head. She was screaming like a spider monkey on crack. It took all of us, Spud Ginger and me to pull him off Doris's face. But other than that, a good time was had by all. And Doris just had the last reconstructive surgery last week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> It's about time I get myself a forum husband anyway haha


It was only a matter of time till the progressive movement sacked us here at PF .... first it was Denton's work wife and now ..... well TG is gonna finish the doom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Paul S made it clear he wasn't coming back. A man true to his word.


PaulS was great. He did stop by once and then the political arguments started.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@sideKahr yes, he's definitely not my type, that hurt my brain


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Miss him greatly!! Good man!!


Mishie, remember when you used PaulS' avatar pic! He loved it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A little bit of me died when Fred Garvin was booted. I wanted to show @Inor how cool Fred was.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> It's about time I get myself a forum husband anyway haha


They could never afford you....Russian women are VERY expensive.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought of Paul S, but did not add him to my list as it was meant for posters who provided us with some form of entertainment here. Paul S was nobody's fool that is for sure. A gentleman and a scholar he was(is) and sorely missed.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> They could never afford you....Russian women are VERY expensive.


Ewww don't go there


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I do miss Shot Lady, . . . she was pretty much always on the money with my way of thinking, . . . don't recall her getting in anyone's face (that didn't deserve it maybe).

The loss of her son can never be felt other than experience, . . . and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. 

I saw it almost destroy my mother, . . . and what it didn't destroy, . . . it affected for the rest of her life.

Wouldn't be a bad idea for those of you who do pray, . . . remember Shot Lady in your prayers.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Pauls my favorite liberal theologian


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> MeanGreen
> BigDogBuc
> Are two more that come to mind


How about our pal Diver from NJ? Remember him...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Operator6 and M118LR were my favorite...I got them at the very end, we really need a Hall of Shame/Infamy to record the post(s) that get them tossed...granted Operator6 put me on ignore because I called him out on his crap
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I started one of those threads on another forum some time ago and it almost immediately got locked haha


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Was Paul S from the UK?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SGG said:


> Was Paul S from the UK?


No, Paul S lived in some town in eastern Washington state. He is a great guy. But I think he was originally from some other planet... I think he called it Eroticus 6.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> What happened to Toronto Girl. She was interesting.


The Russians hacked her.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

6811 said:


> How about our pal Diver from NJ? Remember him...


Diver, is swimming with the fishes, you know what i mean?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Diver, is swimming with the fishes, you know what i mean?


Diver had a very progressive view of Cops, but he and I actually got along quite well. I miss the banter.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A little bit of me died when Fred Garvin was booted. I wanted to show @Inor how cool Fred was.


I wish I had met him. Fred obviously understood that comedy cannot always be pretty.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL Here's one for you, Kahlan???
You know the poor lil Gal from South Cakalackly, who had most of you old dawgs tripping over yourselves!
Put it back in your shorts... She sucked you for information and left you holding your puppet.
Her original post was just reborn today "What would you recommend for a Beginner Woman?"


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Sitting Elf, SDF880, bag lady and PaulS.
> 
> I think the SS got his house and wife taken over by the culture enrichers, probably even threw him the bone also.
> 
> ...


I'm here! Took some Benedryl and had a long nap!

SDF880


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> I'm here! Took some Benedryl and had a long nap!
> 
> SDF880


YEAH! We found one!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> LOL Here's one for you, Kahlan???
> You know the poor lil Gal from South Cakalackly, who had most of you old dawgs tripping over yourselves!
> Put it back in your shorts... She sucked you for information and left you holding your puppet.
> Her original post was just reborn today "What would you recommend for a Beginner Woman?"


Lol I saw some serious white knight and dick measuring going on there

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

anothersofsurvivor said:


> lol i saw some serious white knight and dick measuring going on there
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


some?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I wish I had met him. Fred obviously understood that comedy cannot always be pretty.


I'm sure you two would have liked each other. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> I'm here! Took some Benedryl and had a long nap!
> 
> SDF880


GOOD! glad to see you here, missed much fun sparring.

Did not know they sold benny in 5 gallon pails.

Changed our avatar, did we.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> GOOD! glad to see you here, missed much fun sparring.
> 
> Did not know the sold benny in 5 gallon pails.
> 
> Changed our avatar, did we.


Yes I did! Had a big cat spotted a few times down the road bit. That pic was on our little town website.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sockpuppet :vs_lol:


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Diver had a very progressive view of Cops, but he and I actually got along quite well. I miss the banter.


Diver found his way over to shtfforum after he left here. 
I moderated on the forum before they pulled the plug on the server. 
He behaved over there for the most part


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Diver found his way over to shtfforum after he left here.
> I moderated on the forum before they pulled the plug on the server.
> He behaved over there for the most part


So he was responsible for the forum failing?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> So he was responsible for the forum failing?


Lol not quite. That forum just never caught on. 
About 12 regular members and a lot of lurkers. 
Big dog, RPD, bag lady, and a few others joined near the end to try and help out but it was too late.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> :laughhard: Ya mean ya didn't get the memo? She run off with Fred Garvin and got hitched!


Heck no..first I heard of that. Cant believe that dirty dog would run off with my cute Ruskie chick like that.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Some fun, some idiotic, and some not so enlightened past frequent posters have crossed our path here at PF during 2016.
> I'm sure I have missed some, just off the top of my head ....
> 
> BuggyBugOutBag
> ...


You saved the best for last. I stopped following many a thread because of Will and his pansy ass your picking on me attitude. Never really had a problem with M118LR but he seemed to thump his chest a lot and it got annoying. Never really had a problem with anybody else. Did anybody figure out who Fred really was? I miss his comments that S was funny. I got a long with Diver he just didn't vocalize quite right. He strongly believed in law enforcement accountability. With the way our society is becoming a police state I agreed with a lot of stuff he said. Not just with police but with corrections also. As an ex C/O I have seen a lot of dirty stuff go down.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> LOL Here's one for you, Kahlan???
> You know the poor lil Gal from South Cakalackly, who had most of you old dawgs tripping over yourselves!
> Put it back in your shorts... She sucked you for information and left you holding your puppet.
> Her original post was just reborn today "What would you recommend for a Beginner Woman?"


I'm not even sure how to respond to this...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I'm not even sure how to respond to this...


Welcome back my little slut!!! <kisses>


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> Welcome back my little slut!!! <kisses>


Lol Mish


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Lol Mish


Miss you, baby!!!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Kahlan said:


> I'm not even sure how to respond to this...





Mish said:


> Welcome back my little slut!!! <kisses>


You ladies (I hope you are ladies, never know who your talking to over the internet)had me cracking up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You ladies (I hope you are ladies, never know who your talking to over the internet)had me cracking up.


It's Mish I wonder about.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You ladies (I hope you are ladies, never know who your talking to over the internet)had me cracking up.


That's me!!! Or, is it?!! lol


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Mish said:


> That's me!!! Or, is it?!! lol
> View attachment 37106


Clearly a Male shark....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Clearly a Male shark....


It was merely a flesh wound.
lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> That's me!!! Or, is it?!! lol
> View attachment 37106


Yes Mishie its you, but who is the unfortunate Miss?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Yes Mishie its you, but who is the unfortunate Miss?


Chuckles out loud, :vs_lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kind of miss PrepperRN. Her experience living in the outback of third world countries 
had a lot of correlation to living after SHTF event. Plus her advice as a RN. Hope she's 
doing OK in South America, where ever she is.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> A little bit of me died when Fred Garvin was booted. I wanted to show @Inor how cool Fred was.


I was given to understand that it was not his real name...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I wouldn't call Mish a lady but she's definitely ALL woman! :wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I wouldn't call Mish a lady but she's definitely ALL woman! :wink:


Lets keep it biologically broad, female.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm so confused right now...


----------

